
Offshore Wind Farms Don’t Harm Marine Life - Mz
http://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/energy/renewables/offshore-wind-farms-dont-harm-shore-crabs
======
kctess5
It's not the main point of this article, but I frequently see sources
mentioning wind turbines as a cause of bird deaths. Clearly, it's true. Wind
turbines may kill over half a million birds per year in the US[1]. That said,
apparently cars and other factors like window strikes against stationary
buildings, cats, cell towers, and electric wires kill orders of magnitude more
birds[2]. Big numbers sound horrible without perspective...

[1]
[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/wsb.260/abstract](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/wsb.260/abstract)
[2] [http://www.sibleyguides.com/conservation/causes-of-bird-
mort...](http://www.sibleyguides.com/conservation/causes-of-bird-mortality/)

